# How is an interview scored?



## deeds (Aug 21, 2012)

I recently interviewed for local 332. From my understanding there are 9 categories that you can score a maximum of 7 on for a grand total of 63. Yet, the interview scores are out of a possible 100.

Anybody have an idea how this is calculated?

Thanks ahead!


----------



## Apprentice332 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not to sure how they grade the interview. I also interview in August for local 332 I scored in the high 80's and about a week later got a call saying I scored in the top 25 and they wanted me to come back for a second interview. I got a phone call two days later saying I was accepted.

Need less to say I have orientation on Sept 7th.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Apprentice332 said:


> Not to sure how they grade the interview. I also interview in August for local 332 I scored in the high 80's and about a week later got a call saying I scored in the top 25 and they wanted me to come back for a second interview. I got a phone call two days later saying I was accepted.
> 
> Need less to say I have orientation on Sept 7th.


Congratulations and welcome aboard!

Steve from NYC


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Apprentice332 said:


> Not to sure how they grade the interview. I also interview in August for local 332 I scored in the high 80's and about a week later got a call saying I scored in the top 25 and they wanted me to come back for a second interview. I got a phone call two days later saying I was accepted.
> 
> Need less to say I have orientation on Sept 7th.


congrats :thumbsup:
how different was the second interview to the first one?


----------



## Apprentice332 (Aug 28, 2012)

Almost identical I got asked the same question twice on both the first and second interviews.

The question where basically the same just worded a little bit different. But based on the same concept.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Apprentice332 said:


> Almost identical I got asked the same question twice on both the first and second interviews.
> 
> The question where basically the same just worded a little bit different. But based on the same concept.


What was the question?


----------



## Apprentice332 (Aug 28, 2012)

Same question was: describe a time where you had to complete a project with out the proper material.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not sure I could come up with a decent of questions to ask prospective apprentices that would show character and a wiliness to be an electrician.

I might ask (and this could be illegal questions).

Where do you see yourself in 5-6 years’ time. If they answer operating an open shop, they might not be right for the apprenticeship. Or sitting on a beach anywhere but the local's 
territory.


I think it is a tough position to be in, because you could be crushing somones dreams or letting another idiot into the local.

I have had many decent apprentices and very few dolts, but the few dolts left a lasting impression. The excellent apprentices were offered jobs with my company and I now employ several.

One dolt was a math wiz and had family in the local but he could not hold a screw driver straight after 6 months, he is now a "A" mechanic.

The other was very good worker, excellent in school but fought with everyone, one year after topping out he had 26 W2's. He was finally let go by the local after a string of mishaps with contractors, foremen and apprentices.

But in every group I am sure there are a few lemons.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Apprentice332 said:


> Same question was: describe a time where you had to complete a project with out the proper material.


HA! Proper answer:

Do I get bonus points for creativity AND doing it legally?

LOL


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> HA! Proper answer:
> 
> Do I get bonus points for creativity AND doing it legally?
> 
> LOL



Well I had this gang of thugs I promised an ounce of weed, so I took some oregono and fluffed it up bagged it, sold it and ran like hell. :blink:

Is that what you mean????:no:


----------

